# Charakter wird nicht übertragen



## Hermeling (19. November 2006)

Hallo ich habe 
schon mehrer ccharaktere hier stehen
und jetzt wollte ich noch einen bankchar hier hochladen
dies funktioniert nicht.
keine ahnugn warum 
seit längerm wird mein charakter auch nicht mehr aktualiesiert weiß ich auch nicht warum.

könnt ihr mir vieleicht bei dem problem helfen

mfg


----------



## Rascal (20. November 2006)

FAQ gelesen?


----------



## Methuseld (20. November 2006)

Hallo,
habe das gleiche Problem. 
Habe eben nochmal den Client runtergeladen und neu installiert, hat aber auch nichts gebracht.
In der debug.txt steht folgendes zum Thema:

Aktuelle Datei: E:\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\XXXXXX\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
20.11.2006 08:26:34->> FTP: Resolving hostname web1.planet-multiplayer.de.
20.11.2006 08:26:34->> FTP: Connecting to 82.149.225.235.
20.11.2006 08:26:34->> FTP: Connected.
20.11.2006 08:26:34->> FTP: Disconnecting.
20.11.2006 08:26:34->> FTP: Disconnected.
20.11.2006 08:26:34<<- Verbindung zum Herold Server konnte nicht hergestellt werden
20.11.2006 08:26:34<<- VERARBEITUNG ABGEBROCHEN
20.11.2006 08:26:34<<- FEHLER1: Login incorrect.

Schöne Grüsse
Methuseld


----------



## Rascal (20. November 2006)

Hmm.. würde so spontan auf 'ne Firewall tippen...
Kannste das mal überprüfen bitte?

So Long
Rascal


----------



## Roran (20. November 2006)

Methuseld schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe das gleiche Problem.
> Habe eben nochmal den Client runtergeladen und neu installiert, hat aber auch nichts gebracht.
> In der debug.txt steht folgendes zum Thema:
> ...


Du haste ne alte Version,
denn Deiner Version die Du nutzt greift noch auf *web1.planet-multiplayer.de.* zu.

Mach dieses mal.

Im Verzeichniss 
*World of Warcraft\BLASC*
Die Datei *BLASC.exe* LÖSCHEN

Dann die Datei *BlascLoader.exe* starten.


----------



## Rascal (20. November 2006)

lol aufwachen Rascal....

Bin erst mal noch nen Kaffe saufen....


----------



## Methuseld (20. November 2006)

Hallo Rascal,
ich benutze die Windows-XP Firewall und die Firewall vom Router. Ich habe es gerade probiert, nachdem ich beide deaktiviert habe: Gleicher Fehler.

Schöne Grüsse 
Methuseld, (der sich an der Stelle aber unbedingt auch mal für die tolle Arbeit bedanken möchte, die ihr leistet)


----------



## Gast (20. November 2006)

Ok. Die Version war´s. Danke für die Mühe und schönen Tag.


----------



## Rascal (20. November 2006)

Methuseld schrieb:


> Hallo Rascal,
> ich benutze die Windows-XP Firewall und die Firewall vom Router. Ich habe es gerade probiert, nachdem ich beide deaktiviert habe: Gleicher Fehler.


Hey... hast glaub den Post von Roran übersehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 : http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...ost&p=16100
Das sollte das Problem beheben



Methuseld schrieb:


> Methuseld, (der sich an der Stelle aber unbedingt auch mal für die tolle Arbeit bedanken möchte, die ihr leistet)


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (20. November 2006)

Rascal schrieb:


> Hey... hast glaub den Post von Roran übersehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich hab das mal in meinem Sticky eingtragen.
Und ist noch mal hier zu lesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=870


----------



## Hermeling (21. November 2006)

Hi

Also bei mir funtzt es immer noch nicht habe die einstellungen im blasc rpofiler so eingestellt das er den char übertragen sollte

hier mal mein debug text:

21.11.2006 16:08:47<<- Lade RSS
21.11.2006 16:08:47<<- BLASC Version: 0.13.1 Build:222
21.11.2006 16:08:47<<- Lade Build Version von WoW
21.11.2006 16:08:47->> WoW Build Version: 6005
21.11.2006 16:08:47->> Programm gestartet
21.11.2006 16:08:47->> Timer:1000
21.11.2006 16:08:47->> WoWFileName: C:\Programme\World of Warcraft\wow.exe
21.11.2006 16:08:47->> Autoupdate: -1
21.11.2006 16:08:47->> Modus: 15
21.11.2006 16:08:47->> Gold: 0
21.11.2006 16:08:47->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
21.11.2006 16:08:47->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
21.11.2006 16:08:47->>KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/knownID2.dat
21.11.2006 16:08:47->>en_KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/en_knownID2.dat
21.11.2006 16:08:47->>LOCAL_BLASCLoader: BlascLoader.exe
21.11.2006 16:08:47->>FTPHost: 62.146.108.150
21.11.2006 16:08:47->>FTP_Anonym: 1
21.11.2006 16:08:47WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigeben
21.11.2006 16:08:47WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigegeben

habe es auch schon versucht mit dem ausschalten meiner firewals
weiß nicht ob ihr noch weiter infos braucht 

mfg


----------



## Rascal (21. November 2006)

Hermeling schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Also bei mir funtzt es immer noch nicht habe die einstellungen im blasc rpofiler so eingestellt das er den char übertragen sollte
> 
> ...


Das ist leider nur der Log vom Programmstart.
Mach mal das:

- BLASC starten
- WoW starten
- Einloggen mit Char
- Sachen ändern (ander Items anziehen, Items von Bank in Inventar verschieben oder umgekehrt, usw)
- Ausloggen, WoW beenden
(- Falls nicht automatisch hochgeladen wird: Daten hochladen)

und dann nochmals debug.txt hier posten.

So Long
Rascal


----------



## Hermeling (3. Dezember 2006)

Rascal schrieb:


> Das ist leider nur der Log vom Programmstart.
> Mach mal das:
> 
> - BLASC starten
> ...



hab das mal gemacht nützt alles nichts dann habe ich blasc komplett vom rechner gelöscht und wieder neu drauf gemacht und es wieder so versucht und es bringt alles nix hier nochmal der debug text.

03.12.2006 09:24:23<<- Lade RSS
03.12.2006 09:24:23<<- BLASC Version: 0.13.1 Build:222
03.12.2006 09:24:23<<- Lade Build Version von WoW
03.12.2006 09:24:23->> WoW Build Version: 6005
03.12.2006 09:24:23->> Programm gestartet
03.12.2006 09:24:23->> Timer:1000
03.12.2006 09:24:23->> WoWFileName: C:\Programme\World of Warcraft\wow.exe
03.12.2006 09:24:23->> Autoupdate: -1
03.12.2006 09:24:23->> Modus: 31
03.12.2006 09:24:23->> Gold: 0
03.12.2006 09:24:23->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
03.12.2006 09:24:23->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
03.12.2006 09:24:23->>KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/knownID2.dat
03.12.2006 09:24:23->>en_KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/en_knownID2.dat
03.12.2006 09:24:23->>LOCAL_BLASCLoader: BlascLoader.exe
03.12.2006 09:24:23->>FTPHost: 62.146.108.150
03.12.2006 09:24:23->>FTP_Anonym: 1
03.12.2006 09:24:23WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigeben
03.12.2006 09:24:23WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigegeben
03.12.2006 09:24:31->> WoW als aktiv erkannt (03.12.2006 09:24:31)
03.12.2006 09:24:31->> BLASCrafter wird aktualisiert
03.12.2006 09:24:31->> BLASCrafter fertig aktualisiert
03.12.2006 09:24:31->> WoW.exe als Running Application gefunden
03.12.2006 09:26:10->> WoW als beendet erkannt
03.12.2006 09:26:10->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
03.12.2006 09:26:10->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
03.12.2006 09:26:10->>KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/knownID2.dat
03.12.2006 09:26:10->>en_KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/en_knownID2.dat
03.12.2006 09:26:10->>LOCAL_BLASCLoader: BlascLoader.exe
03.12.2006 09:26:10->>FTPHost: 62.146.108.150
03.12.2006 09:26:10->>FTP_Anonym: 1
03.12.2006 09:26:10WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigeben
03.12.2006 09:26:10WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigegeben
03.12.2006 09:26:10<<- VERARBEITUNG BEGINNT
03.12.2006 09:26:10<<- Suche nach C:\Programme\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\XXXXXX\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
03.12.2006 09:26:10->> Suche abgeschlossen
03.12.2006 09:26:10->> Gefundende SavedVariables.lua: 0
03.12.2006 09:26:10->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
03.12.2006 09:26:10->> FTP: Connected.
03.12.2006 09:26:10->> FTP: Connection established
03.12.2006 09:26:10<<-Clientsprache aus WDB Laden
03.12.2006 09:26:10->> Start Parsen der WDB
03.12.2006 09:26:10->> Lade KnownID
03.12.2006 09:26:11->> entpacke KnownID
03.12.2006 09:26:11->> KnownID geladen
03.12.2006 09:26:11->> Start Wissensdatenbank
03.12.2006 09:26:11->> Parse itemcache
03.12.2006 09:26:11<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:2)
03.12.2006 09:26:11->> Start Parsen 141580078
03.12.2006 09:26:11<<- ClientVersion: 6005
03.12.2006 09:26:16<<- Typ2 hat 0 neue Einträge
03.12.2006 09:26:16->> Ende Parsen 141585500
03.12.2006 09:26:16->> Parse questcache
03.12.2006 09:26:16<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:1)
03.12.2006 09:26:16->> Start Parsen 141585500
03.12.2006 09:26:16<<- ClientVersion: 6005
03.12.2006 09:26:16<<- Typ1 hat 0 neue Einträge
03.12.2006 09:26:16->> Ende Parsen 141585718
03.12.2006 09:26:16->> Parse creaturecache
03.12.2006 09:26:16<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:3)
03.12.2006 09:26:16->> Start Parsen 141585734
03.12.2006 09:26:16<<- ClientVersion: 6005
03.12.2006 09:26:17<<- Typ3 hat 0 neue Einträge
03.12.2006 09:26:17->> Ende Parsen 141586671
03.12.2006 09:26:17->> Parse gameobjectcache
03.12.2006 09:26:17<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:4)
03.12.2006 09:26:17->> Start Parsen 141586687
03.12.2006 09:26:17<<- ClientVersion: 6005
03.12.2006 09:26:18<<- Typ4 hat 0 neue Einträge
03.12.2006 09:26:18->> Ende Parsen 141587687
03.12.2006 09:26:18->> Sprachkontrolle
03.12.2006 09:26:18->> WDB als deutsche Version erkannt!
03.12.2006 09:26:18->> keine neuen Daten gefunden
03.12.2006 09:26:18->> FTP: Disconnecting.
03.12.2006 09:26:18->> FTP: Disconnected.

das problem ist nachdem ich das blasc wieder drauf gemacht habe hab ich keine .lua datei mehr in mein saved variab. ordner


----------



## Rascal (4. Dezember 2006)

Hermeling schrieb:


> das problem ist nachdem ich das blasc wieder drauf gemacht habe hab ich keine .lua datei mehr in mein saved variab. ordner


Ja hast du denn den BLASC-Client eingerichtet und dich eingeloggt nach dem neu installieren?


----------



## Hermeling (5. Dezember 2006)

Rascal schrieb:


> Ja hast du denn den BLASC-Client eingerichtet und dich eingeloggt nach dem neu installieren?




jo hab nach der neuistalation auf eurer HP nach der genauen einrichtung des clints ihn eingestellt 
aber wo soll ich mich einlogen ?? meinst du in WOW?? wenn ja der debug text dort oben ist erstellt worden nach der neuinstalation.

mfg


----------



## Rascal (6. Dezember 2006)

> 03.12.2006 09:26:10->> Gefundende SavedVariables.lua: 0


Noch Fragen??

Lies mal die FAQ... Frage "Meine Charakter-Daten fehlen/sind unvollständig/sind veraltet"... so um punkt 3 und 4 wars glaub


----------



## Bosper (8. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

habe ein ähnliches Prob. und schon alles versucht nach dem FAQ etc.
Meine Char. werden soweit hochgeladen und einige teile erst nach dem ich die Rezepte geöffnet hatte.

Fehelen tun immer noch die Bankfächer und das Inventory. Ich habe einige zeit die fenster der bank und des Inventory offengehabt und komplett die Items ausgetauscht. BLASC hatte auch als ich wow beendete mein Profil aktuallisiert und die Aktuallisierung habe ich nach einigerzeit durch die zeitangabe beim profil auch sehen können, aber kein Bankfach oder Inventory!

*BLASCProfilerConfig.lua*

_BLASC_SaveLocs = 1;
BLASC_DEBUG = nil;
BLASC_DoScanFactions = 1;
BLASC_DoScanRecipe = 1;
BLASC_DoScanTalents = 1;
BLASC_DoScanEquipment = 1;
BLASC_DoScanBank = 1;
BLASC_DoScanInventory = 1;
BLASC_DoScanGold = 1;
BLASC_DoScanBasic = 1;
BLASC_CHARS = {"Schrall@Azshara","Boraa@Azshara","Lapis@Mannoroth","Bosperus@Mannoroth"};_



```
BLASCProfile = {
	["char"] = {
		["Azshara"] = {
			["Boraa"] = {
				["ranged"] = {
				},
				["stats"] = {
					["str"] = 70,
					["sta"] = 72,
					["spi"] = 113,
					["agi"] = 55,
					["int"] = 115,
				},
				["class"] = "Druide",
				["locale"] = "deDE",
				["BankChar"] = 1,
				["settings"] = {
					["ScanRecipes"] = 1,
					["ScanFactions"] = 1,
					["ScanEquip"] = 1,
					["ScanTalents"] = 1,
				},
				["resists"] = {
					["frost"] = 38,
					["arcane"] = 28,
					["fire"] = 33,
					["shadow"] = 38,
					["nature"] = 38,
				},
				["armor"] = 1732,
				["level"] = 60,
				["equip"] = {
					["Ranged"] = "22397:0:0:0:0:0",
					["Finger0"] = "19325:0:0:0:0:0",
					["Legs"] = "22111:0:0:0:0:0",
					["Trinket0"] = "17909:0:0:0:0:0",
					["Back"] = "20068:0:0:0:0:0",
					["Hands"] = "22863:856:0:0:0:0",
					["Wrist"] = "12966:1886:0:0:0:0",
					["Trinket1"] = "13965:0:0:0:0:0",
					["Head"] = "14539:0:0:0:0:0",
					["Finger1"] = "17045:0:0:0:0:0",
					["Chest"] = "22877:1892:0:0:0:0",
					["Tabard"] = "20131:0:0:0:0:0",
					["Waist"] = "20216:0:0:0:0:0",
					["Neck"] = "19095:0:0:0:0:0",
					["MainHand"] = "22348:0:0:0:0:0",
					["Shoulder"] = "20194:2483:0:0:0:0",
					["Feet"] = "22107:929:0:0:0:0",
				},
				["race"] = "Tauren",
				["pvprank"] = 5,
				["melee"] = {
					["attackpower"] = 354,
					["dps"] = 99.8808241133373,
					["attackspeed"] = 3.800000180490315,
					["damage"] = "320:439",
				},
				["faction"] = {
					["Stamm der Zandalar"] = 4487,
					["Ratschet"] = 5820,
					["Zirkel des Cenarius"] = 9081,
					["Thoriumbruderschaft"] = 0,
					["Hydraxianer"] = 1195,
					["Die Entweihten"] = 42999,
					["Shen'dralar"] = 200,
					["Orgrimmar"] = 25795,
					["Ewige Warte"] = 5117,
					["Magramklan"] = 2040,
					["Donnerfels"] = 19291,
					["Vorhut des Kriegshymnenklans"] = 20004,
					["Silbermond"] = 400,
					["Gadgetzan"] = 5407,
					["Holzschlundfeste"] = 9695,
					["Brut Nozdormus"] = -41550,
					["Gelkisklan"] = 1800,
					["Frostwolfklan"] = 42999,
					["Dunkelmond-Jahrmarkt"] = 0,
					["Unterstadt"] = 13027,
					["Dunkelspeertrolle"] = 14257,
					["Blutsegelbukaniere"] = -12375,
					["Argentumdämmerung"] = 30599,
					["Beutebucht"] = 4967,
				},
				["guildname"] = "Monster Party",
				["talents"] = {
				},
				["skills"] = {
					["Stoff"] = "1:1",
					["Erste Hilfe"] = "300:300",
					["Ingenieurskunst"] = "300:300",
					["Wilder Kampf"] = "1:1",
					["Leder"] = "1:1",
					["Bergbau"] = "300:300",
					["Dolche"] = "226:300",
					["Sprache: Taurisch"] = "300:300",
					["Streitkolben"] = "297:300",
					["Unbewaffnet"] = "79:300",
					["Zweihandstreitkolben"] = "239:300",
					["Stäbe"] = "299:300",
					["Verteidigung"] = "300:300",
					["Sprache: Orcisch"] = "300:300",
					["Angeln"] = "4:75",
					["Gleichgewicht"] = "1:1",
					["Reiten"] = "75:75",
					["Wiederherstellung"] = "1:1",
				},
				["health"] = 4613,
				["tradespec"] = {
					["E"] = 2,
					["L"] = 0,
					["S"] = 0,
				},
				["mana"] = 4039,
				["version"] = "2.0.0",
				["sex"] = 2,
				["guildrank"] = 1,
				["timestamp"] = 30889.47043543809,
				["pvprankprogress"] = 0.313725508749485,
				["guildtitle"] = "Officer",
			},
		},
	},
	["version"] = "2.0.0",
	["obj"] = {
	},
	["locale"] = "deDE",
	["quest"] = {
	},
	["npc"] = {
	},
	["items"] = {
	},
}

BLASC_upload = 1

BLASC_Version = "0.15.1"
```


Nun wundert mich selber, das da nur mein Drude drin steht ^^ habe in der datenbank bei euch 4 Chars.

Bosperus http://www.buffed.de/?c=1969776
Boraa http://www.buffed.de/?c=1969774
Schrall http://www.buffed.de/?c=1969773
Lapis http://www.buffed.de/?c=1969775


----------



## Rascal (8. Dezember 2006)

Hmm tatsächlich ein bisschen kurz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Logg dich mal mit allen ein und spiel ein bisschen..

Des weitern ist es so, dass von deinem Dudu auch die Bank nicht in der .lua steht....

Bedenke dass du die Bank natürlich zuerst öffnen musst, damit Blasc den Inhalt auslesen kann.... Lass die Bank ruhig mal ein paar Minuten offen...


----------



## Bosper (8. Dezember 2006)

Rascal schrieb:


> Hmm tatsächlich ein bisschen kurz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Die bank hatte ich ja auf und das auch über 10 min, hab alles umgetauscht ets.


----------



## Myifee (8. Dezember 2006)

An alle, bei denen es nicht automatisch klappt: Wie sieht es aus, wenn ihr über die Blasc HP manuell uploaded? Gleiches Ergebnis wie vorher? Oder stimmt danach alles?

Und noch etwas. Auch wenns etwas n00by klingt: Sind alle Chars, die ihr übertragen wollt, auch in den Blasc Client Einstellungen aktiviert / angehakt? Genauso wie das, was von denen übertragen werden soll?

LG Myifee


----------



## Roran (8. Dezember 2006)

Myifee schrieb:


> Und noch etwas. Auch wenns etwas n00by klingt: Sind alle Chars, die ihr übertragen wollt, auch in den Blasc Client Einstellungen aktiviert / angehakt?
> 
> LG Myifee



Dann werden die Chars als Bankchar behandelt,
sonst nix anderes.

Man muß nur der Server markieren ( angehakt werden )!


----------



## Myifee (8. Dezember 2006)

Roran schrieb:


> Dann werden die Chars als Bankchar behandelt,
> sonst nix anderes.
> 
> Man muß nur der Server markieren ( angehakt werden )!


Hmm, verstehe ich nicht. Ich kann sowohl die Realms als auch die dort vorhandenen Chars auswählen, die ich übertragen will. Genauso, was ich von denen übertragen will. Alles andere wird dann nicht übertragen (nicht angehakt)....

Und wenn ich die Datei manuell uploade, bekomme ich am Ende auch eine Meldung, welche Chars upgedatet worden sind. Und da sind nicht die mit dabei, die ich nicht ausgewählt habe.

Oder denke ich jetzt verkreuzt ?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hermeling (8. Dezember 2006)

Also ich freu mich er hab es geschaft es wird wieder übertragen aber leider nicht vollständig da für den Bankchar den ich hochladen wollte das bankfach und so weiter nicht angezeigt wird hab mich an alle sachen gehalten es wurde auch wenn ich manuel uplode gemacht habe der char angezeigt den ich updaten wollte.
wenn ich jetzt noch hinbekomme das der char auch den rest der einstellungen bekommt die ich im clint gemacht habe bin ich zufrieden

mfg


----------



## Bosper (8. Dezember 2006)

Manuellen Upload hab ich noch nicht versucht. 
Häckchen haben alle Chars. an allen möglichkeiten!


----------



## Lazia (9. Dezember 2006)

Hallo

Ich habe das gleiche Problem das meine Lazia nicht angezeigt wird. Habe den ganzen Abend mit ihr gespielt und habe mir zuvor BLASC_Setup.exe (FTP) runter geladen und ausgeführt.
Einstellungen was gezeigt werden soll usw habe ich auch gemacht.

Im Spiel habe ich dann aus dem Bankfach eine Weile Sachen hin und her geschoben und auch das Fenster für Ruf usw aufgehabt.

Nach beendigung von WoW habe ich ca halbe Stunde gewartet und dann versucht mein Char über die Datenbank von Blasc zu finden. Dazu habe "Charaktere" aufgerufen und dort die Suchabfrage festgelegt.
Ergebniss war, das Lazia nicht gefunden wurde.
BLASC_Setup.exe (FTP) aber arbeitet ohne Fehlermeldung ständig im Hintergund.
Die FAQ habe ich auch gelesen aber keine Lösung gefunden.

Lg
Lazia


----------



## Rascal (9. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Lazia

Auf welchem Server spielst du?


----------



## Lazia (9. Dezember 2006)

Forscherliga und Lazia ist eine Schurken-Gnomin (60)

Habe es eben nochmal versucht und dabei meine Firewall sogar ausgemacht. Hatte gedacht das es mit dem abgleichen zwischen Blascdatenbank und meinem Char wegen der Firewall nicht klappte. Aber daran liegt es auch nicht


----------



## Rascal (9. Dezember 2006)

Nun, dann hab ich eine gute und eine... naja Nachricht für dich

Die gute: http://www.buffed.de/?c=1973146

die Naja: FAQ, Frage 4 Punkt 6 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber HEY du hast die FAQ gelesen und befolgt, das ist mehr als die meisten Leute die hier nach Hilfe fragen machen! Von da her Lob 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So Long
Ras


----------



## Lazia (9. Dezember 2006)

Guten morgen

Hui klasse es hat geklappt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Für das Lob danke ich und gebe es an euch gern zurück den Eure Seite ist echt klasse und besonders hier die hilfe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
War ja schon recht spät das ich hier schrieb.
Werde mich jetzt bei euch weiter umgucken.

Lg
Lazia


----------



## Hermeling (10. Dezember 2006)

Unholybank

habe die blasc profiler lua datei mal aus dem WTF ordner rausgenommen und mich mit dem bankchar eingelogt habe alles mal aufgemacht und die sachen in der bank ein wenig verschoben usw.
und dann wieder ausgelogt.
dann kam die meldung das der charakter erfolgreich übertragen ist habe dann noch einen manuelen upload gemacht.

hier mal die lua datei:



```
BLASCProfile = {
	["char"] = {
		["Aman'Thul"] = {
			["Unholybank"] = {
				["ranged"] = {
				},
				["stats"] = {
					["str"] = 24,
					["sta"] = 23,
					["spi"] = 23,
					["agi"] = 20,
					["int"] = 17,
				},
				["class"] = "Schurke",
				["locale"] = "deDE",
				["BankChar"] = 1,
				["settings"] = {
					["ScanRecipes"] = 1,
					["ScanFactions"] = 1,
					["ScanEquip"] = 1,
					["ScanTalents"] = 1,
				},
				["resists"] = {
					["frost"] = 0,
					["arcane"] = 0,
					["fire"] = 0,
					["shadow"] = 0,
					["nature"] = 0,
				},
				["armor"] = 42,
				["level"] = 1,
				["equip"] = {
					["Shirt"] = "2105:0:0:0:0:0",
					["MainHand"] = "2092:0:0:0:0:0",
					["Legs"] = "120:0:0:0:0:0",
					["Feet"] = "121:0:0:0:0:0",
				},
				["race"] = "Orc",
				["pvprank"] = 0,
				["melee"] = {
					["attackpower"] = 26,
					["dps"] = 2.794642911733325,
					["attackspeed"] = 1.600000075995922,
					["damage"] = "3:5",
				},
				["faction"] = {
					["Donnerfels"] = 3100,
					["Unterstadt"] = 500,
					["Silbermond"] = 400,
					["Dunkelspeertrolle"] = 3100,
					["Orgrimmar"] = 4000,
				},
				["guildname"] = "Unholy Legion",
				["talents"] = {
					["TÃ¤uschung"] = "0000000000000000000000000000000000000000",
					["Kampf"] = "0000000000000000000000000000000000000000",
					["Meucheln"] = "0000000000000000000000000000000000000000",
				},
				["skills"] = {
					["Leder"] = "1:1",
					["Stoff"] = "1:1",
					["Dolche"] = "1:5",
					["Meucheln"] = "1:1",
					["Unbewaffnet"] = "1:5",
					["Kampf"] = "1:1",
					["Sprache: Orcisch"] = "300:300",
					["Verteidigung"] = "1:5",
					["Wurfwaffen"] = "1:5",
				},
				["health"] = 75,
				["tradespec"] = {
					["E"] = 0,
					["L"] = 0,
					["S"] = 0,
				},
				["mana"] = 100,
				["version"] = "2.0.0",
				["sex"] = 2,
				["guildrank"] = 7,
				["timestamp"] = 61987.31092983795,
				["pvprankprogress"] = 0,
				["guildtitle"] = " Twink",
			},
		},
	},
	["version"] = "2.0.0",
	["obj"] = {
	},
	["locale"] = "deDE",
	["items"] = {
	},
	["npc"] = {
		["Karus"] = {
			["kills"] = 0,
			["maxlevel"] = 45,
			["loc"] = {
				[1] = {
					["y"] = 69,
					["zt"] = "Orgrimmar",
					["zone"] = 10017,
					["x"] = 49,
				},
			},
			["minlevel"] = 45,
		},
	},
	["quest"] = {
	},
}

BLASC_upload = 1

BLASC_Version = "0.15.1"
```

hoffe man kann jetzt rausfinden warum der char nicht mit der bank und dem geld übertragen wird.

mfg


----------



## Rascal (10. Dezember 2006)

Hm nunja so wie's aussieht wurde die Bank und das Inv nicht in der BLASCProfiler.lua gespeichert...

Lass' Bank und Inventar ruhig mal so 10 Min. offen....


----------



## Hermeling (10. Dezember 2006)

Rascal schrieb:


> Lass' Bank und Inventar ruhig mal so 10 Min. offen....




habe mich an deinen tipp gehalten und hab mich dann wieder ausgeloggt und auch das update kam aber ich hab mir dann die lua angeschaut und soweit ich das sehen konnte ist es die gleiche wie vorher.
also hat sich nichts dran geändert.
in der lua die ich gepostet habe steht ja so wie ich das shen schon drinn das dies ein bankchar ist und auch in der die wo ich mir jetzt angeschaut habe steht es so drinn.

irgendwie mag mich das ganze hier net^^

mfg


----------



## Rascal (11. Dezember 2006)

Also hab heute mal 'n bisschen rumprobiert, hab den Profiler aber auch nicht dazu gebracht, mein Inv und meine Bank abzuspeichern... scheint buggy zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regnor (11. Dezember 2006)

Rascal schrieb:


> Also hab heute mal 'n bisschen rumprobiert, hab den Profiler aber auch nicht dazu gebracht, mein Inv und meine Bank abzuspeichern... scheint buggy zu sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wir werden das heute hier gleich prüfen und ggf ein Update rausbringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Regnor


----------



## Rascal (11. Dezember 2006)

Regnor schrieb:


> Wir werden das heute hier gleich prüfen und ggf ein Update rausbringen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hihi so mag ich euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (11. Dezember 2006)

ich drück mal den admins/technikern bei euch die daumen.


----------



## Hermeling (11. Dezember 2006)

hoffe ihr findet was^^

mfg


----------



## Hermeling (13. Dezember 2006)

Also es hat sich nichts geändert^^
habe die blasc exe. mal gelöscht und dann den uploader von blasc genutzt hat auch die neue version instaliert aber leider tut sich mit dem upload nix.

hoffe das des problem gefunden werden kann. 

mfg


----------



## Hermeling (14. Dezember 2006)

Hi Leute
ich habe mich mal an einen tip aus nem andern thread gehalten und blasc neu instaliert
ich bin sehr froh dieser tip hat funktioniert, mein bankfach wird angezeigt

ich danke euch für die unterstützung

und wünsche euch ein frohes weihnachtsfest und nen guten rutsch aber rutscht net zu weit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg

Hermeling


----------



## Rheyadriel (27. Dezember 2006)

also... ja ich hatte erst ein neues thema eröffnet sorry.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hab mir jetzt aber die faq durchgelesen und das thema hier und entweder steht die lösung meines problems nicht drin oder ich bin einfach doof  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also bei mir wird seit ca 5 tagen nichts mehr aktualisiert.. ich hab die einstellungen abgeglichen upload gemacht  und ich mein ich hab in den letzten 5 tagen ja auch gespielt und bin fast zwei level weiter als in meinem profil... 
Kommt auch keine direkte fehlermeldung.. steht dann halt einfach bla bla "daten wurden nicht abgeglichen da seit dem letzten datenabgleich keine veränderung stattfand" bla bla ...

Ps: mir ist schon ein fehler im debug aufgefallen... kann damit aber nix anfangen..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  habs mal dick gemacht und unterstrichen........

debug.txt :

27.12.2006 01:49:11->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
27.12.2006 01:49:11->>KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/knownID2.dat
27.12.2006 01:49:11->>en_KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/en_knownID2.dat
27.12.2006 01:49:11->>LOCAL_BLASCLoader: BlascLoader.exe
27.12.2006 01:49:11->>FTPHost: 62.146.108.150
27.12.2006 01:49:11->>FTP_Anonym: 1
27.12.2006 01:49:11WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigeben
27.12.2006 01:49:11WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigegeben
27.12.2006 01:49:24->> WoW als aktiv erkannt (27.12.2006 01:49:24)
27.12.2006 01:49:24->> BLASCrafter wird aktualisiert
27.12.2006 01:49:26BLASCrafter für Baelgun geladen
27.12.2006 01:49:27BLASCrafter für Die_Arguswacht geladen
27.12.2006 01:49:27->> BLASCrafter fertig aktualisiert
27.12.2006 01:49:27->> WoW.exe als Running Application gefunden
27.12.2006 01:49:32->> WoW als beendet erkannt
27.12.2006 01:49:33->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
27.12.2006 01:49:33->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
27.12.2006 01:49:33->>KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/knownID2.dat
27.12.2006 01:49:33->>en_KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/en_knownID2.dat
27.12.2006 01:49:33->>LOCAL_BLASCLoader: BlascLoader.exe
27.12.2006 01:49:33->>FTPHost: 62.146.108.150
27.12.2006 01:49:33->>FTP_Anonym: 1
27.12.2006 01:49:33WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigeben
27.12.2006 01:49:33WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigegeben
27.12.2006 01:49:33<<- VERARBEITUNG BEGINNT
27.12.2006 01:49:33<<- Suche nach C:\spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\W\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
27.12.2006 01:49:33<<- Datei gefunden C:\spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\W\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
27.12.2006 01:49:33->> Suche abgeschlossen
27.12.2006 01:49:33->> Gefundende SavedVariables.lua: 1
27.12.2006 01:49:33->> Aktuelles Profil: W
27.12.2006 01:49:33->> Aktuelle Datei: C:\spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\W\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
27.12.2006 01:49:33->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
27.12.2006 01:49:33->> FTP: Connected.
27.12.2006 01:49:33->> FTP: Connection established
27.12.2006 01:49:33<<- Erzeuge temporären Dateinamen
27.12.2006 01:49:33<<- Laden von ({C5D061A2-C791-456D-BDB6-DCE40BFCE4B9}.lua)
*27.12.2006 01:49:33<<- KEIN Upload: FEHLER: BLASC_upload = 1
27.12.2006 01:49:33<<- KEIN Upload: Deaktiviert*
27.12.2006 01:49:33->> FTP: Disconnecting.
27.12.2006 01:49:33->> FTP: Disconnected.
27.12.2006 01:49:33->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
27.12.2006 01:49:33->> FTP: Connected.
27.12.2006 01:49:33->> FTP: Connection established
27.12.2006 01:49:33->> Lade KnownID
27.12.2006 01:49:34->> entpacke KnownID
27.12.2006 01:49:34->> KnownID geladen
27.12.2006 01:49:34WDBConfig Start
27.12.2006 01:49:34WDBConfig geladen
27.12.2006 01:49:34->> Start Wissensdatenbank
27.12.2006 01:49:34->> Parse itemcache
27.12.2006 01:49:34<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:2)
27.12.2006 01:49:34->> Start Parsen 37785984
27.12.2006 01:49:34<<- ClientVersion: 6180
27.12.2006 01:49:36<<- Typ2 hat 0 neue Einträge
27.12.2006 01:49:36->> Ende Parsen 37788515
27.12.2006 01:49:36->> Parse questcache
27.12.2006 01:49:36<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:1)
27.12.2006 01:49:36->> Start Parsen 37788515
27.12.2006 01:49:36<<- ClientVersion: 6180
27.12.2006 01:49:37<<- Typ1 hat 0 neue Einträge
27.12.2006 01:49:37->> Ende Parsen 37788671
27.12.2006 01:49:37->> Parse creaturecache
27.12.2006 01:49:37<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:3)
27.12.2006 01:49:37->> Start Parsen 37788671
27.12.2006 01:49:37<<- ClientVersion: 6180
27.12.2006 01:49:37<<- Typ3 hat 0 neue Einträge
27.12.2006 01:49:37->> Ende Parsen 37789031
27.12.2006 01:49:37->> Parse gameobjectcache
27.12.2006 01:49:37<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:4)
27.12.2006 01:49:37->> Start Parsen 37789031
27.12.2006 01:49:37<<- ClientVersion: 6180
27.12.2006 01:49:37<<- Typ4 hat 0 neue Einträge
27.12.2006 01:49:37->> Ende Parsen 37789421
27.12.2006 01:49:37->> Sprachkontrolle
27.12.2006 01:49:37->> WDB als deutsche Version erkannt!
27.12.2006 01:49:37->> keine neuen Daten gefunden
27.12.2006 01:49:37->> FTP: Disconnecting.
27.12.2006 01:49:37->> FTP: Disconnected.


----------



## Roran (27. Dezember 2006)

Rheyadriel schrieb:


> hab mir jetzt aber die faq durchgelesen und das thema hier und entweder steht die lösung meines problems nicht drin oder ich bin einfach doof
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Beides ist möglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Rheyadriel schrieb:


> debug.txt :
> *Hier oben fehlt ein ganzer Teil, bitte ergänzen in Deinem Posting*
> 27.12.2006 01:49:11->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
> 27.12.2006 01:49:11->>KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/knownID2.dat
> ...



Was für einen LvL hat denn der Char ?
Haste mal den Link zu Deinem Char ?


----------



## Rheyadriel (27. Dezember 2006)

also der link: http://www.buffed.de/?c=926751

hab inzwischen fast lv 45 teils andere klamotten und doppelt so viel gold, inv und bank haben sich auch geändert

hab auch andere charaktere bei denen es sich ebenso wenig ändert... wenn ichs manuell mache ist es übrigens das gleiche bla bla fand keine veränderung statt bla bla...

hier nochmal der vollständige debug.txt ^^ 

27.12.2006 11:58:12<<- Lade RSS
27.12.2006 11:58:12<<- BLASC Version: 0.15.1 Build:228
27.12.2006 11:58:12<<- Lade Build Version von WoW
27.12.2006 11:58:12->> WoW Build Version: 6180
27.12.2006 11:58:12->> Programm gestartet
27.12.2006 11:58:12->> Timer:1000
27.12.2006 11:58:12->> WoWFileName: C:\spiele\World of Warcraft\wow.exe
27.12.2006 11:58:12->> Autoupdate: -1
27.12.2006 11:58:12->> Modus: 31
27.12.2006 11:58:12->> Gold: 0
27.12.2006 11:58:13->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
27.12.2006 11:58:13->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
27.12.2006 11:58:13->>KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/knownID2.dat
27.12.2006 11:58:13->>en_KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/en_knownID2.dat
27.12.2006 11:58:13->>LOCAL_BLASCLoader: BlascLoader.exe
27.12.2006 11:58:13->>FTPHost: 62.146.108.150
27.12.2006 11:58:13->>FTP_Anonym: 1
27.12.2006 11:58:13WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigeben
27.12.2006 11:58:13WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigegeben
27.12.2006 11:58:25->> WoW als aktiv erkannt (27.12.2006 11:58:25)
27.12.2006 11:58:25->> BLASCrafter wird aktualisiert
27.12.2006 11:58:26BLASCrafter für Baelgun geladen
27.12.2006 11:58:27BLASCrafter für Die_Arguswacht geladen
27.12.2006 11:58:28->> BLASCrafter fertig aktualisiert
27.12.2006 11:58:28->> WoW.exe als Running Application gefunden
27.12.2006 12:00:02->> WoW als beendet erkannt
27.12.2006 12:00:02->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
27.12.2006 12:00:02->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
27.12.2006 12:00:02->>KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/knownID2.dat
27.12.2006 12:00:02->>en_KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/en_knownID2.dat
27.12.2006 12:00:02->>LOCAL_BLASCLoader: BlascLoader.exe
27.12.2006 12:00:02->>FTPHost: 62.146.108.150
27.12.2006 12:00:02->>FTP_Anonym: 1
27.12.2006 12:00:02WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigeben
27.12.2006 12:00:02WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigegeben
27.12.2006 12:00:02<<- VERARBEITUNG BEGINNT
27.12.2006 12:00:02<<- Suche nach C:\spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\XXXXXXXX\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
27.12.2006 12:00:02<<- Datei gefunden C:\spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\XXXXXXXXX\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
27.12.2006 12:00:02->> Suche abgeschlossen
27.12.2006 12:00:02->> Gefundende SavedVariables.lua: 1
27.12.2006 12:00:02->> Aktuelles Profil: XXXXXXX
27.12.2006 12:00:02->> Aktuelle Datei: C:\spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\XXXXXXX\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
27.12.2006 12:00:02->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
27.12.2006 12:00:02->> FTP: Connected.
27.12.2006 12:00:02->> FTP: Connection established
27.12.2006 12:00:02<<- Erzeuge temporären Dateinamen
27.12.2006 12:00:02<<- Laden von ({743D6CCC-2538-44C8-8BF0-956CC072D365}.lua)
27.12.2006 12:00:02<<- KEIN Upload: FEHLER: BLASC_upload = 1
27.12.2006 12:00:02<<- KEIN Upload: Deaktiviert
27.12.2006 12:00:02->> FTP: Disconnecting.
27.12.2006 12:00:02->> FTP: Disconnected.
27.12.2006 12:00:02->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
27.12.2006 12:00:02->> FTP: Connected.
27.12.2006 12:00:03->> FTP: Connection established
27.12.2006 12:00:03->> Lade KnownID
27.12.2006 12:00:03->> entpacke KnownID
27.12.2006 12:00:03->> KnownID geladen
27.12.2006 12:00:03WDBConfig Start
27.12.2006 12:00:03WDBConfig geladen
27.12.2006 12:00:03->> Start Wissensdatenbank
27.12.2006 12:00:03->> Parse itemcache
27.12.2006 12:00:03<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:2)
27.12.2006 12:00:03->> Start Parsen 1131468
27.12.2006 12:00:03<<- ClientVersion: 6180
27.12.2006 12:00:06<<- Typ2 hat 0 neue Einträge
27.12.2006 12:00:06->> Ende Parsen 1133906
27.12.2006 12:00:06->> Parse questcache
27.12.2006 12:00:06<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:1)
27.12.2006 12:00:06->> Start Parsen 1133921
27.12.2006 12:00:06<<- ClientVersion: 6180
27.12.2006 12:00:06<<- Typ1 hat 0 neue Einträge
27.12.2006 12:00:06->> Ende Parsen 1134093
27.12.2006 12:00:06->> Parse creaturecache
27.12.2006 12:00:06<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:3)
27.12.2006 12:00:06->> Start Parsen 1134093
27.12.2006 12:00:06<<- ClientVersion: 6180
27.12.2006 12:00:07<<- Typ3 hat 0 neue Einträge
27.12.2006 12:00:07->> Ende Parsen 1134640
27.12.2006 12:00:07->> Parse gameobjectcache
27.12.2006 12:00:07<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:4)
27.12.2006 12:00:07->> Start Parsen 1134640
27.12.2006 12:00:07<<- ClientVersion: 6180
27.12.2006 12:00:07<<- Typ4 hat 0 neue Einträge
27.12.2006 12:00:07->> Ende Parsen 1135031
27.12.2006 12:00:07->> Sprachkontrolle
27.12.2006 12:00:07->> WDB als deutsche Version erkannt!
27.12.2006 12:00:07->> keine neuen Daten gefunden
27.12.2006 12:00:07->> FTP: Disconnecting.
27.12.2006 12:00:07->> FTP: Disconnected.


----------



## Roran (27. Dezember 2006)

Rheyadriel schrieb:


> also der link: http://www.buffed.de/?c=926751
> 
> hab inzwischen fast lv 45 teils andere klamotten und doppelt so viel gold, inv und bank haben sich auch geändert
> 
> ...


Also ich finde in der Debug.txt so keinen fehler,
bennen diese mal um in BLASCProfiler.old

----> C:\spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\XXXXXXXXX\SavedVariables\*BLASCProfiler.lua*

Denn wenn BLASC die nicht findet,
erstellt es die neu.


----------



## fonzi2811 (27. Dezember 2006)

Hi! Ich kann auch seit einigen Wochen nicht mehr aktualisieren. Habe alles ausprobiert was hier genannt wurde hat aber nichts gebracht. Hier mal mein Debug.txt

27.12.2006 14:56:56<<- Lade RSS
27.12.2006 14:56:56<<- BLASC Version: 0.15.1 Build:228
27.12.2006 14:56:56<<- Lade Build Version von WoW
27.12.2006 14:56:56->> WoW Build Version: 6180
27.12.2006 14:56:56->> Programm gestartet
27.12.2006 14:56:56->> Timer:1000
27.12.2006 14:56:56->> WoWFileName: D:\World of Warcraft\wow.exe
27.12.2006 14:56:56->> Autoupdate: -1
27.12.2006 14:56:56->> Modus: 31
27.12.2006 14:56:56->> Gold: 0
27.12.2006 14:56:57->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
27.12.2006 14:56:57->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
27.12.2006 14:56:57->>KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/knownID2.dat
27.12.2006 14:56:57->>en_KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/en_knownID2.dat
27.12.2006 14:56:57->>LOCAL_BLASCLoader: BlascLoader.exe
27.12.2006 14:56:57->>FTPHost: 62.146.108.150
27.12.2006 14:56:57->>FTP_Anonym: 1
27.12.2006 14:56:57WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigeben
27.12.2006 14:56:57WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigegeben
27.12.2006 14:57:05->> WoW als aktiv erkannt (27.12.2006 14:57:05)
27.12.2006 14:57:05->> BLASCrafter wird aktualisiert
27.12.2006 14:57:08BLASCrafter für Azshara geladen
27.12.2006 14:57:09->> BLASCrafter fertig aktualisiert
27.12.2006 14:57:09->> WoW.exe als Running Application gefunden
27.12.2006 14:57:56->> WoW als beendet erkannt
27.12.2006 14:57:56->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
27.12.2006 14:57:56->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
27.12.2006 14:57:56->>KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/knownID2.dat
27.12.2006 14:57:56->>en_KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/en_knownID2.dat
27.12.2006 14:57:56->>LOCAL_BLASCLoader: BlascLoader.exe
27.12.2006 14:57:56->>FTPHost: 62.146.108.150
27.12.2006 14:57:56->>FTP_Anonym: 1
27.12.2006 14:57:56WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigeben
27.12.2006 14:57:56WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigegeben
27.12.2006 14:57:56<<- VERARBEITUNG BEGINNT
27.12.2006 14:57:56<<- Suche nach D:\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\XXXXXXXX\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
27.12.2006 14:57:56<<- Datei gefunden D:\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\XXXXXXXX\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
27.12.2006 14:57:56<<- Suche nach D:\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\XXXXXXX\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
27.12.2006 14:57:56<<- Datei gefunden D:\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\XXXXXXXXXX\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
27.12.2006 14:57:56->> Suche abgeschlossen
27.12.2006 14:57:56->> Gefundende SavedVariables.lua: 2
27.12.2006 14:57:56->> Aktuelles Profil: XXXXXXX
27.12.2006 14:57:56->> Aktuelle Datei: D:\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\XXXXXXXXX\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
27.12.2006 14:57:56->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
27.12.2006 14:57:56->> FTP: Connected.
27.12.2006 14:57:56->> FTP: Connection established
27.12.2006 14:57:56<<- Erzeuge temporären Dateinamen
27.12.2006 14:57:56<<- Laden von ({C753F5A8-55E8-4287-A379-9F2949D9B255}.lua)
27.12.2006 14:57:56<<- KEIN Upload: FEHLER: BLASC_upload = 1
27.12.2006 14:57:56<<- KEIN Upload: Deaktiviert
27.12.2006 14:57:56->> FTP: Disconnecting.
27.12.2006 14:57:57->> FTP: Disconnected.
27.12.2006 14:57:57->> Aktuelles Profil: DERIA
27.12.2006 14:57:57->> Aktuelle Datei: D:\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\XXXXXXXX\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
27.12.2006 14:57:57->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
27.12.2006 14:57:57->> FTP: Connected.
27.12.2006 14:57:57->> FTP: Connection established
27.12.2006 14:57:57<<- Erzeuge temporären Dateinamen
27.12.2006 14:57:57<<- Laden von ({FBDFB0DE-5781-4798-BEEA-4F2D93B0A273}.lua)
27.12.2006 14:57:57<<- KEIN Upload: FEHLER: BLASC_upload = 1
27.12.2006 14:57:57<<- KEIN Upload: Deaktiviert
27.12.2006 14:57:57->> FTP: Disconnecting.
27.12.2006 14:57:57->> FTP: Disconnected.
27.12.2006 14:57:57->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
27.12.2006 14:57:57->> FTP: Connected.
27.12.2006 14:57:57->> FTP: Connection established
27.12.2006 14:57:57->> Lade KnownID
27.12.2006 14:57:58->> entpacke KnownID
27.12.2006 14:57:58->> KnownID geladen
27.12.2006 14:57:58WDBConfig Start
27.12.2006 14:57:58WDBConfig geladen
27.12.2006 14:57:58->> Start Wissensdatenbank
27.12.2006 14:57:58->> Parse itemcache
27.12.2006 14:57:58<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:2)
27.12.2006 14:57:58->> Start Parsen 4729390
27.12.2006 14:57:58<<- ClientVersion: 6180
27.12.2006 14:58:00<<- Typ2 hat 0 neue Einträge
27.12.2006 14:58:00->> Ende Parsen 4731515
27.12.2006 14:58:00->> Parse questcache
27.12.2006 14:58:00<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:1)
27.12.2006 14:58:00->> Start Parsen 4731531
27.12.2006 14:58:00<<- ClientVersion: 6180
27.12.2006 14:58:00<<- Typ1 hat 0 neue Einträge
27.12.2006 14:58:00->> Ende Parsen 4731625
27.12.2006 14:58:00->> Parse creaturecache
27.12.2006 14:58:00<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:3)
27.12.2006 14:58:00->> Start Parsen 4731625
27.12.2006 14:58:00<<- ClientVersion: 6180
27.12.2006 14:58:01<<- Typ3 hat 0 neue Einträge
27.12.2006 14:58:01->> Ende Parsen 4731890
27.12.2006 14:58:01->> Parse gameobjectcache
27.12.2006 14:58:01<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:4)
27.12.2006 14:58:01->> Start Parsen 4731890
27.12.2006 14:58:01<<- ClientVersion: 6180
27.12.2006 14:58:01<<- Typ4 hat 0 neue Einträge
27.12.2006 14:58:01->> Ende Parsen 4732156
27.12.2006 14:58:01->> Sprachkontrolle
27.12.2006 14:58:01->> WDB als deutsche Version erkannt!
27.12.2006 14:58:01->> keine neuen Daten gefunden
27.12.2006 14:58:01->> FTP: Disconnecting.
27.12.2006 14:58:01->> FTP: Disconnected.


----------



## Rheyadriel (27. Dezember 2006)

jetzt sagt er mir nur noch dass er keine herold daten finden kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(

auch nach einer neuinstallation noch..... :.(



27.12.2006 16:24:40<<- Lade RSS
27.12.2006 16:24:40<<- BLASC Version: 0.15.1 Build:228
27.12.2006 16:24:40<<- Lade Build Version von WoW
27.12.2006 16:24:40->> WoW Build Version: 6180
27.12.2006 16:24:40->> Programm gestartet
27.12.2006 16:24:40->> Timer:1000
27.12.2006 16:24:40->> WoWFileName: C:\spiele\World of Warcraft\wow.exe
27.12.2006 16:24:40->> Autoupdate: -1
27.12.2006 16:24:40->> Modus: 31
27.12.2006 16:24:40->> Gold: 0
27.12.2006 16:24:40->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
27.12.2006 16:24:40->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
27.12.2006 16:24:40->>KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/knownID2.dat
27.12.2006 16:24:40->>en_KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/en_knownID2.dat
27.12.2006 16:24:40->>LOCAL_BLASCLoader: BlascLoader.exe
27.12.2006 16:24:40->>FTPHost: 62.146.108.150
27.12.2006 16:24:40->>FTP_Anonym: 1
27.12.2006 16:24:40WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigeben
27.12.2006 16:24:40WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigegeben
27.12.2006 16:25:25->> WoW als aktiv erkannt (27.12.2006 16:25:25)
27.12.2006 16:25:25->> BLASCrafter wird aktualisiert
27.12.2006 16:25:27BLASCrafter für Baelgun geladen
27.12.2006 16:25:27BLASCrafter für Die_Arguswacht geladen
27.12.2006 16:25:28->> BLASCrafter fertig aktualisiert
27.12.2006 16:25:28->> WoW.exe als Running Application gefunden
27.12.2006 16:28:21->> WoW als beendet erkannt
27.12.2006 16:28:24->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
27.12.2006 16:28:24->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
27.12.2006 16:28:24->>KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/knownID2.dat
27.12.2006 16:28:24->>en_KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/en_knownID2.dat
27.12.2006 16:28:24->>LOCAL_BLASCLoader: BlascLoader.exe
27.12.2006 16:28:24->>FTPHost: 62.146.108.150
27.12.2006 16:28:24->>FTP_Anonym: 1
27.12.2006 16:28:24WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigeben
27.12.2006 16:28:24WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigegeben
27.12.2006 16:28:24<<- VERARBEITUNG BEGINNT
27.12.2006 16:28:24<<- Suche nach C:\spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\W\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
27.12.2006 16:28:24->> Suche abgeschlossen
27.12.2006 16:28:24->> Gefundende SavedVariables.lua: 0
27.12.2006 16:28:24->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
27.12.2006 16:28:24->> FTP: Connected.
27.12.2006 16:28:24->> FTP: Connection established
27.12.2006 16:28:24->> Lade KnownID
27.12.2006 16:28:25->> entpacke KnownID
27.12.2006 16:28:25->> KnownID geladen
27.12.2006 16:28:25WDBConfig Start
27.12.2006 16:28:25WDBConfig geladen
27.12.2006 16:28:25->> Start Wissensdatenbank
27.12.2006 16:28:25->> Parse itemcache
27.12.2006 16:28:25<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:2)
27.12.2006 16:28:25->> Start Parsen 17232843
27.12.2006 16:28:25<<- ClientVersion: 6180
27.12.2006 16:28:27<<- Typ2 hat 0 neue Einträge
27.12.2006 16:28:27->> Ende Parsen 17235343
27.12.2006 16:28:27->> Parse questcache
27.12.2006 16:28:27<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:1)
27.12.2006 16:28:27->> Start Parsen 17235343
27.12.2006 16:28:27<<- ClientVersion: 6180
27.12.2006 16:28:27<<- Typ1 hat 0 neue Einträge
27.12.2006 16:28:27->> Ende Parsen 17235500
27.12.2006 16:28:27->> Parse creaturecache
27.12.2006 16:28:27<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:3)
27.12.2006 16:28:27->> Start Parsen 17235500
27.12.2006 16:28:27<<- ClientVersion: 6180
27.12.2006 16:28:28<<- Typ3 hat 0 neue Einträge
27.12.2006 16:28:28->> Ende Parsen 17235843
27.12.2006 16:28:28->> Parse gameobjectcache
27.12.2006 16:28:28<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:4)
27.12.2006 16:28:28->> Start Parsen 17235843
27.12.2006 16:28:28<<- ClientVersion: 6180
27.12.2006 16:28:28<<- Typ4 hat 0 neue Einträge
27.12.2006 16:28:28->> Ende Parsen 17236234
27.12.2006 16:28:28->> Sprachkontrolle
27.12.2006 16:28:28->> WDB als deutsche Version erkannt!
27.12.2006 16:28:28->> keine neuen Daten gefunden
27.12.2006 16:28:28->> FTP: Disconnecting.
27.12.2006 16:28:28->> FTP: Disconnected.
27.12.2006 16:28:43->> Manueller Datenabgleich
27.12.2006 16:28:43<<- VERARBEITUNG BEGINNT
27.12.2006 16:28:43<<- Suche nach C:\spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\W\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
27.12.2006 16:28:43->> Suche abgeschlossen
27.12.2006 16:28:43->> Gefundende SavedVariables.lua: 0
27.12.2006 16:28:43->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
27.12.2006 16:28:43->> FTP: Connected.
27.12.2006 16:28:43->> FTP: Connection established
27.12.2006 16:28:43->> Lade KnownID
27.12.2006 16:28:44->> entpacke KnownID
27.12.2006 16:28:44->> KnownID geladen
27.12.2006 16:28:44WDBConfig Start
27.12.2006 16:28:44WDBConfig geladen
27.12.2006 16:28:44->> Start Wissensdatenbank
27.12.2006 16:28:44->> Parse itemcache
27.12.2006 16:28:44<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:2)
27.12.2006 16:28:44->> Start Parsen 17251968
27.12.2006 16:28:44<<- ClientVersion: 6180
27.12.2006 16:28:46<<- Typ2 hat 0 neue Einträge
27.12.2006 16:28:46->> Ende Parsen 17254531
27.12.2006 16:28:46->> Parse questcache
27.12.2006 16:28:46<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:1)
27.12.2006 16:28:46->> Start Parsen 17254531
27.12.2006 16:28:46<<- ClientVersion: 6180
27.12.2006 16:28:47<<- Typ1 hat 0 neue Einträge
27.12.2006 16:28:47->> Ende Parsen 17254687
27.12.2006 16:28:47->> Parse creaturecache
27.12.2006 16:28:47<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:3)
27.12.2006 16:28:47->> Start Parsen 17254687
27.12.2006 16:28:47<<- ClientVersion: 6180
27.12.2006 16:28:47<<- Typ3 hat 0 neue Einträge
27.12.2006 16:28:47->> Ende Parsen 17255046
27.12.2006 16:28:47->> Parse gameobjectcache
27.12.2006 16:28:47<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:4)
27.12.2006 16:28:47->> Start Parsen 17255062
27.12.2006 16:28:47<<- ClientVersion: 6180
27.12.2006 16:28:47<<- Typ4 hat 0 neue Einträge
27.12.2006 16:28:47->> Ende Parsen 17255437
27.12.2006 16:28:47->> Sprachkontrolle
27.12.2006 16:28:47->> WDB als deutsche Version erkannt!
27.12.2006 16:28:47->> keine neuen Daten gefunden
27.12.2006 16:28:47->> FTP: Disconnecting.
27.12.2006 16:28:47->> FTP: Disconnected.


----------



## Roran (27. Dezember 2006)

Rheyadriel schrieb:


> jetzt sagt er mir nur noch dass er keine herold daten finden kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Klar ohne eine BLASCProfiler.lua kann er auch nix übertragen.
Du mußt in WoW rein und raus gehen, da mit der diese erstellen kann.


----------



## Rheyadriel (28. Dezember 2006)

Roran schrieb:


> Klar ohne eine BLASCProfiler.lua kann er auch nix übertragen.
> Du mußt in WoW rein und raus gehen, da mit der diese erstellen kann.



lol halt mich doch mal bitte nicht für komplett bescheuert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
bin mind. 5 mal nach der neuinstallation in wow rein hab bissel gespielt klamotten und bankfach sowie inv gewechselt: nix. 
hab doch auch jetzt 2-3 stunden gespielt und immer noch nix..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

außerdem hast du mir doch gesagt ich soll die blascloader.lua in old umbenennen hab ich gemacht. 
wenn ich die datei wieder in lua umbenenne, kommt wieder dasselbe problem wie vorher keine veränderung ergo kein abgleich ...   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Liquidice (29. Dezember 2006)

Folgendes, mein blasc überträgt keine daten hab schon alles mögliche versucht (ports sind alle freigegebn)

hier der debug text:
29.12.2006 23:03:14<<- Lade RSS
29.12.2006 23:03:14<<- BLASC Version: 0.15.1 Build:228
29.12.2006 23:03:14<<- Lade Build Version von WoW
29.12.2006 23:03:14->> WoW Build Version: 6180
29.12.2006 23:03:14->> Programm gestartet
29.12.2006 23:03:14->> Timer:1000
29.12.2006 23:03:14->> WoWFileName: E:\World of Warcraft\wow.exe
29.12.2006 23:03:14->> Autoupdate: -1
29.12.2006 23:03:14->> Modus: 31
29.12.2006 23:03:14->> Gold: 0
29.12.2006 23:03:17->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
29.12.2006 23:03:17->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
29.12.2006 23:03:17->>KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/knownID2.dat
29.12.2006 23:03:17->>en_KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/en_knownID2.dat
29.12.2006 23:03:17->>LOCAL_BLASCLoader: BlascLoader.exe
29.12.2006 23:03:17->>FTPHost: 62.146.108.150
29.12.2006 23:03:17->>FTP_Anonym: 1
29.12.2006 23:03:17WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigeben
29.12.2006 23:03:17WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigegeben
29.12.2006 23:03:43->> Manueller Datenabgleich
29.12.2006 23:03:43<<- VERARBEITUNG BEGINNT
29.12.2006 23:03:43<<- Suche nach E:\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\XXXXXX\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
29.12.2006 23:03:43->> Suche abgeschlossen
29.12.2006 23:03:43->> Gefundende SavedVariables.lua: 0
29.12.2006 23:03:43->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
29.12.2006 23:03:43->> FTP: Connected.
29.12.2006 23:03:43->> FTP: Connection established
29.12.2006 23:03:43->> Lade KnownID
29.12.2006 23:03:43->> entpacke KnownID
29.12.2006 23:03:43->> KnownID geladen
29.12.2006 23:03:43WDBConfig Start
29.12.2006 23:03:43WDBConfig geladen
29.12.2006 23:03:43->> Start Wissensdatenbank
29.12.2006 23:03:43->> Parse itemcache
29.12.2006 23:03:43<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:2)
29.12.2006 23:03:43->> Start Parsen 11367406
29.12.2006 23:03:43<<- ClientVersion: 6180
29.12.2006 23:03:45<<- Typ2 hat 0 neue Einträge
29.12.2006 23:03:45->> Ende Parsen 11369171
29.12.2006 23:03:45->> Parse questcache
29.12.2006 23:03:45<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:1)
29.12.2006 23:03:45->> Start Parsen 11369187
29.12.2006 23:03:45<<- ClientVersion: 6180
29.12.2006 23:03:45<<- Typ1 hat 0 neue Einträge
29.12.2006 23:03:45->> Ende Parsen 11369296
29.12.2006 23:03:45->> Parse creaturecache
29.12.2006 23:03:45<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:3)
29.12.2006 23:03:45->> Start Parsen 11369312
29.12.2006 23:03:45<<- ClientVersion: 6180
29.12.2006 23:03:45<<- Typ3 hat 0 neue Einträge
29.12.2006 23:03:45->> Ende Parsen 11369437
29.12.2006 23:03:45->> Parse gameobjectcache
29.12.2006 23:03:45<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:4)
29.12.2006 23:03:45->> Start Parsen 11369437
29.12.2006 23:03:45<<- ClientVersion: 6180
29.12.2006 23:03:45<<- Typ4 hat 0 neue Einträge
29.12.2006 23:03:45->> Ende Parsen 11369671
29.12.2006 23:03:45->> Sprachkontrolle
29.12.2006 23:03:45->> WDB als deutsche Version erkannt!
29.12.2006 23:03:45->> keine neuen Daten gefunden
29.12.2006 23:03:45->> FTP: Disconnecting.
29.12.2006 23:03:45->> FTP: Disconnected.
29.12.2006 23:03:59->> WoW als aktiv erkannt (29.12.2006 23:03:59)
29.12.2006 23:03:59->> BLASCrafter wird aktualisiert
29.12.2006 23:03:59BLASCrafter für Anetheron geladen
29.12.2006 23:03:59->> BLASCrafter fertig aktualisiert
29.12.2006 23:03:59->> WoW.exe als Running Application gefunden
29.12.2006 23:05:36->> WoW als beendet erkannt
29.12.2006 23:05:36->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
29.12.2006 23:05:36->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
29.12.2006 23:05:36->>KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/knownID2.dat
29.12.2006 23:05:36->>en_KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/en_knownID2.dat
29.12.2006 23:05:36->>LOCAL_BLASCLoader: BlascLoader.exe
29.12.2006 23:05:36->>FTPHost: 62.146.108.150
29.12.2006 23:05:36->>FTP_Anonym: 1
29.12.2006 23:05:36WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigeben
29.12.2006 23:05:36WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigegeben
29.12.2006 23:05:36<<- VERARBEITUNG BEGINNT
29.12.2006 23:05:36<<- Suche nach E:\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\XXXXXX\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
29.12.2006 23:05:36<<- Datei gefunden E:\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\XXXXXX\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
29.12.2006 23:05:36->> Suche abgeschlossen
29.12.2006 23:05:36->> Gefundende SavedVariables.lua: 1
29.12.2006 23:05:36->> Aktuelles Profil: XXXXXX
29.12.2006 23:05:36->> Aktuelle Datei: E:\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\XXXXX\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
29.12.2006 23:05:36->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
29.12.2006 23:05:36->> FTP: Connected.
29.12.2006 23:05:37->> FTP: Connection established
29.12.2006 23:05:37<<- Erzeuge temporären Dateinamen
29.12.2006 23:05:37<<- Laden von ({9B187AD2-44A5-48F3-BB22-77B225094108}.lua)
29.12.2006 23:05:37<<- Upload der LUA Datei ({9B187AD2-44A5-48F3-BB22-77B225094108}.lua
29.12.2006 23:05:37FTPPREPUT Filename=E:\World of Warcraft\BLASC\tmp\~tmpdata.dat   -- SERVERFILENAME={9B187AD2-44A5-48F3-BB22-77B225094108}.lua
29.12.2006 23:05:37->> FTP: Starting FTP transfer
29.12.2006 23:05:38FTPWORKBEGIN
29.12.2006 23:05:38FTPWORKS
29.12.2006 23:05:38FTPWORKD Datentransfer: 100% (Geschwindigkeit 0,00 KB/s )
29.12.2006 23:05:38FTPWORKE
29.12.2006 23:05:38FTPWORKEND
29.12.2006 23:05:38->> FTP: Transfer complete
29.12.2006 23:07:38->> FTP: Disconnecting.
29.12.2006 23:07:38->> FTP: Disconnected.
29.12.2006 23:07:38<<- Daten konnten nicht an den BLASC Server gesendet werden
29.12.2006 23:07:38<<- VERARBEITUNG ABGEBROCHEN
29.12.2006 23:07:38<<- Data timeout. Reconnect. Sorry.

29.12.2006 23:08:15->> WoW als aktiv erkannt (29.12.2006 23:08:15)
29.12.2006 23:08:15->> BLASCrafter wird aktualisiert
29.12.2006 23:08:15BLASCrafter für Anetheron geladen
29.12.2006 23:08:15->> BLASCrafter fertig aktualisiert
29.12.2006 23:08:16->> WoW.exe als Running Application gefunden
29.12.2006 23:08:40->> WoW als beendet erkannt
29.12.2006 23:08:40->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
29.12.2006 23:08:40->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
29.12.2006 23:08:40->>KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/knownID2.dat
29.12.2006 23:08:40->>en_KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/en_knownID2.dat
29.12.2006 23:08:40->>LOCAL_BLASCLoader: BlascLoader.exe
29.12.2006 23:08:40->>FTPHost: 62.146.108.150
29.12.2006 23:08:40->>FTP_Anonym: 1
29.12.2006 23:08:40WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigeben
29.12.2006 23:08:40WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigegeben
29.12.2006 23:08:40<<- VERARBEITUNG BEGINNT
29.12.2006 23:08:40<<- Suche nach E:\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\XXXXX\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
29.12.2006 23:08:40<<- Datei gefunden E:\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\XXXXXX\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
29.12.2006 23:08:40->> Suche abgeschlossen
29.12.2006 23:08:40->> Gefundende SavedVariables.lua: 1
29.12.2006 23:08:40->> Aktuelles Profil: XXXX
29.12.2006 23:08:40->> Aktuelle Datei: E:\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\XXXXXX\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
29.12.2006 23:08:40->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
29.12.2006 23:08:40->> FTP: Connected.
29.12.2006 23:08:40->> FTP: Connection established
29.12.2006 23:08:40<<- Erzeuge temporären Dateinamen
29.12.2006 23:08:40<<- Laden von ({B62E8747-4039-4FB3-8483-5917794B7F79}.lua)
29.12.2006 23:08:40<<- Upload der LUA Datei ({B62E8747-4039-4FB3-8483-5917794B7F79}.lua
29.12.2006 23:08:40FTPPREPUT Filename=E:\World of Warcraft\BLASC\tmp\~tmpdata.dat   -- SERVERFILENAME={B62E8747-4039-4FB3-8483-5917794B7F79}.lua
29.12.2006 23:08:40->> FTP: Starting FTP transfer
29.12.2006 23:08:41FTPWORKBEGIN
29.12.2006 23:08:41FTPWORKS
29.12.2006 23:08:41FTPWORKD Datentransfer: 100% (Geschwindigkeit 92,10 KB/s )
29.12.2006 23:08:41FTPWORKE
29.12.2006 23:08:41FTPWORKEND
29.12.2006 23:08:42->> FTP: Transfer complete
29.12.2006 23:10:41->> FTP: Disconnecting.
29.12.2006 23:10:41->> FTP: Disconnected.
29.12.2006 23:10:41<<- Daten konnten nicht an den BLASC Server gesendet werden
29.12.2006 23:10:41<<- VERARBEITUNG ABGEBROCHEN
29.12.2006 23:10:41<<- Data timeout. Reconnect. Sorry.


----------



## Rheyadriel (30. Dezember 2006)

> 29.12.2006 23:03:43->> Gefundende SavedVariables.lua: 0



du hast auch keine .lua datei mehr..  ^^ 
hast also dasselbe problem wie ich ^^
was man dagegen tun kann......  keine aaaahnung......  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (30. Dezember 2006)

Rheyadriel schrieb:


> lol halt mich doch mal bitte nicht für komplett bescheuert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Warum machste mich so von der Seite an ?
Wo bitte hab ich gesagt das Du bescheuert bist ?
Ich glaub es hack hier gleich.

Du solltest die in OLD umbennen damit BLASC eine neu erstellt,
und ohne diese Datei kommt es zu einer Fehlermeldung, die ich in meinem letzten posting zitiert hab.

Und von einer *blascloader.lua* in old umbenennen hab ich nie gesprochen !

*BLASCProfiler.lua* hab ich gesagt,
diese findest Du in

World of Warcraft\Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler




Liquidice schrieb:


> Folgendes, mein blasc überträgt keine daten hab schon alles mögliche versucht (ports sind alle freigegebn)



In der ersten Debug.txt war dieses zu lesen.
29.12.2006 23:08:40<<- Suche nach E:\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\XXXXX\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
29.12.2006 23:08:40<<- Datei gefunden E:\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\XXXXXX\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
29.12.2006 23:08:40->> Suche abgeschlossen
29.12.2006 23:08:40->> Gefundende *SavedVariables.lua: 0*

Im zweitem.

29.12.2006 23:08:40<<- Suche nach E:\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\XXXXX\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
29.12.2006 23:08:40<<- Datei gefunden E:\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\XXXXXX\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
29.12.2006 23:08:40->> Suche abgeschlossen
29.12.2006 23:08:40->> Gefundende *SavedVariables.lua: 1*


Es sollte also nun gehen,
versuch es noch mal.


----------



## Liquidice (30. Dezember 2006)

hab mich eingeloggt und meine ausrütung geändert und mich ausgeloggt 
bekomme immer folgendes:


ich habe kein emule oder sonst was am laufen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rheyadriel (30. Dezember 2006)

tut mir leid, des war ja jetzt auch nicht irgendwie böse gemeint o_O''
fands halt nur doof, den spruch musst in wow rein. ich mein des ist doch klaaar..... -.-''' wer sowas nicht kapiert und dann weiterrummeckert muss doch debil sein oder so. deswegen meint ich nur von wegen halt mich ma net  für komplett bescheuert..

hab übrigens auch blascprofiler.lua in blascprofiler.old umbenannt, halt nur verschrieben gehabt. wollt halt sicher gehen dass ich des nicht falsch verstanden hab. und als ich das getan hab, kam wie gesagt die herold fehlermeldung. 

hab die also wieder in lua umbenannt.. jetzt hab ich die blascprofiler.lua aus dem addon ordner in blascprofiler.old umbenannt.. herold fehlermeldung kommt da nicht, aber abgleichen tut der auch immer noch nichts.


----------



## Rheyadriel (2. Januar 2007)

tjo.. wies der zufall so wollte musst ich wow neu installieren, hab also alle ordner gelöscht und alles neu drauf gehauen auch blasc.. und jetzt gehts plötzlich ^^ ka.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

